# IH 574 PTO issue



## Shawnp (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey fellas I have a old 1970's gas powered 574 that is having some PTO issues. When I activate the PTO it seems to run fine however when I add a Rototiller or a brush cutter to it and turn it on, it'll rotate just fine but when I put it down, the PTO won't spin. 

Any idea what could cause this? Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

Shawnp


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The IH 574 has an independent PTO, which has its own clutch. You likely need either an adjustment, or more likely the PTO clutch replaced.


----------

